# BUENOS AIRES | Underground



## Subangite (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice!! looks very nice!!


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

These are the new lines for BA's Subte












LINE F









LINE G









LINE I


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Very Nice images!!!

Totu Great Boss


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*LINE D Buenos Aires Underground (Subte) - exclusive pictures!*

This is Line D.. Buenos Aires Subte

thanks Totu for the pictures




Totu said:


> He tomado imagenes de la línea D de subterráneos de Bs As, en las estaciones Congreso de Tucumán, Juramento y Hernandez.
> Estaciones y coches.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice pics. The stations and train look really clean. Is this a new line?


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

nope.. it's not new.. 

It was originally built in the 30's, and then many new stations were built in the 90s.

this is another picture of LINE D











A new one will be the H line.. it'll be opened next year, you can check it out here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274733&page=1


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you also have pictures of the works of art in the stations?


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

The subway cars look really narrow......btw, great pics


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Very beatiful!


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice looking system.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

MZN:

Nice image of the mural!!!
I have tried to take pictures on the paintings but with bad result. I 'll try again this weekend!!

Totu, from Buenos Aires


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice system, looks clean and modern!

I see there´s a lot under construction or planned!


----------



## Mario_BA (Jun 13, 2005)

Murals in line D:




















and in some other lines:


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Mario BA:

Excellent pics about murals in Buenos Aires Subway.

Please tell me: In which station we find the 3rd and 4th mural? (The people looking at the viewer with the tango dancers and with the city in the background)

Totu


----------



## Mario_BA (Jun 13, 2005)

"Las Mascaras", mural del pintor Fernando Allievi en la Estación Retiro de la Línea "C"









"Las Primeras Luces" , mural del pintor Fernando Allievi en la Estación Retiro de la Línea "C"









"Historia de Sábado", mural del pintor Fernando Allievi en la Estación Retiro de la Línea "C"


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

ooh, i like the buenos aires subway.. looks well planned and expansive, cool


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Me encanta muchisimo esta linea del Subte. Espero que algun dia podemos tener en Nueva York el mismo nivel de arte dentro nuestras estaciones, que son todavia uke:


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Gracias, DonQui, por tus comentarios.

Mario BA: No lo puedo creer! Sabés que no conocía los murales de retiro???
No sé que pasó, por qué no los vi! Quizá sea que pasé en horas pico y con el mar de gente uno no se para a mirar los murales!! Jaja

Totu


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

The cars look rather narrow the system looks very nice though.

I couldn't understand one thing on the subway plan: Where is the central point where most of the lines meet? Is it a train station?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Arkhángel (Sep 30, 2005)

*Just for freaks:

Lots of "Subte" to see in LATINSCRAPERS´ Official Thread (sorry, it´s spanish)


SUBTERRÁNEOS DE BUENOS AIRES​
Check it at:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272402


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Nicux said:


> The cars look rather narrow the system looks very nice though.
> 
> I couldn't understand one thing on the subway plan: Where is the central point where most of the lines meet? Is it a train station?


Ciao, Nicux!
Noi chiamamo "subte"al treno sottoterra. Al treno in superficie, che mi permette uscire del cuore della citá ed andare nel suburbio noi chiamamo "tren metropolitano". Io so che in Italia chiamano 'metropolitana'al treno che noi chiamamo 'Subte'.
Quel plan che tu hai visto qui é soltanto di treni sotto terra (subte), e non hanno una stazione terminale comune a tutte le linee. Ogni linea ha due stazioni principali dove finishe il percorso, e frequentemente queste stazione hanno communicazione con una terminale di treni metropolitane.
Certamente che sotto terra che un posto dove vanno le carrozze per il mantenimento ma sono officcine soltanto per i lavoratori.

Ma per i treni metropolitane ci sono in BsAs al meno 6 stazioni centrali dove finiscono diversi linee di treni, ma il plan é un' altro e lo puoi vedere qui:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=121395

Totu, da Buenos Aires.


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

Totu complimenti x l'italiano!!

Sì anche qui ad esempio a Milano e Roma (ma non solo) per esempio ci sono i "trenes metropolitanos"(treni suburbani) che corrono sopra la terra, la metropolitana invece sotto.

Grazie per le informazioni dettagliate, magari un giorno verrò anche io nella "Gran Manzana" Argentina! 

Chau!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Io conosco la stazione terminale di Milano.É veramente splendida!!!
E anche la Termini a Roma.
Ah quanti ricordi!!

Totu, da Buenos Aires


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Another one of Line D Subway in BsAs


----------



## chiccoplease (Jun 26, 2003)

Is this what happens with the foreign money that Argentina refuses to pay back?


----------



## Mario_BA (Jun 13, 2005)

chiccoplease said:


> Is this what happens with the foreign money that Argentina refuses to pay back?


no, i think was the money stolen to the jewish by hitler...


----------



## chiccoplease (Jun 26, 2003)

Nevermind.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Mario_BA said:


> no, i think was the money stolen to the jewish by hitler...


(Jiji!)


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

> *Originally Posted by chiccoplease* Is this what happens with the foreign money that Argentina refuses to pay back?


I thought that Argentina had economic problems only with Italy(my country)! Does it have debts in Germany too?

Anyway the europeans who lost money are wrong, they shouldn't have invested all they had in a country that had no certainties about anything!



> Originally Posted by Mario_BA
> no, i think was the money stolen to the jewish by hitler...


jaja. Pq los alemanes son siempre asì pelot...... :bash:


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*LINE B - Buenos Aires Underground (Subte) - EXLUSIVE THREAD!!*

After posting the pictures of line D, now I'll show u LINE B

Thanks Totu for the pics!!!+


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful station :yes:


----------



## ministrobension (Sep 30, 2005)

perdón que escriba en español pero soy un hermano uruguayo que conoce los subtes como si fueran de su propia ciudad. Nada de lo que veo en estos post es nuevo para mí. Te diría que no me resultan interesantes salvo por... ¡tus fotos! Loco, que buenas imágenes captás, me encantan las secuencias que ponés.
Hacen más lindo aún al subte. Felicitaciones.

salu2

MB

PD: lo de que no me resulta interesante lo digo porque lo conozco como la palma de mi mano, que nadie se ofenda, eh?


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice collection of pics. The metro seems unique to both European and American metros in other cities.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

The first part of the pics was taken in stations built in the 30's.
In the last part we see new stations which were built in recent years.
The trains are japanese.


Totu.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Some other pics of this line.

These pics were taken in old stations (1930).























































I hope you've enjoyed them!

Totu


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

this is sooo ql. i like it really. have u some pics from the new stations too??


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> this is sooo ql. i like it really. have u some pics from the new stations too??


Hi, Falubaz!!

You can see images of the new stations in Line D in the first page of this thread!!

And you have pics of Line B ( old and new stations ) in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281997

Bye!!

Totu, from Buenos Aires.


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

espectacular metro!!!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*Some other images.*











*A station built 70 years ago*










*A station recently built*


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

these are the present lines with their extensions under construction, and the new line under contruction (line H)










this is the master plan.


----------



## ministrobension (Sep 30, 2005)

there's something I can't understand: won't any line pass near the universitarian zone?

Ninguna línea va a llegar o pasar cerca de la Ciudad Universitaria?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Buenos Aires Subway Workers Strike*

*Buenos Aires Subway Workers Strike, Demand 58% Pay Hike *

BUENOS AIRES, Dec 05, 2005 (DJCS via Comtex) -- Buenos Aires' subway system was paralyzed by a strike Monday, causing problems for evening commuters, in the latest industrial dispute to hit Argentina's embattled transport system. 

Following an eight-day strike by pilots and mechanics that halted flights on the country's main air carrier, Aerolineas Argentinas, workers for Metrovias SA, the private company that runs the five subway lines in the capital, called a strike. 

Local news wires reported that workers are demanding an increase of 58% on their basic salaries of 900 pesos ($299.50), ARS1,200 and ARS1,900. 

Union leaders will meet with officials from the Labor Ministry later Monday to try to resolve the conflict. No time frame has been given for lifting the strike. 

Last week's airline strike was tentatively resolved through a standstill agreement by which the striking workers were given one-off payments that were far lower than the 35% salary hike they'd been demanding. However, there is a chance the airline conflict will be revived in three months, when the current agreement expires and both sides are to review the situation.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Argentina Subway Workers End Strike
Truce Until End-Feb *
6 December 2005

BUENOS AIRES (Dow Jones)--Argentine subway workers returned to their jobs late Monday, ending a 4 1/2 hour strike after the Labor Ministry negotiated a three-month truce between the employees and company. 

Employees at Metrovias SA, the private concern that operates the five subway lines in the capital city, launched their surprise strike at 3:30 p.m. local time Monday. This shut down the entire subway system during the afternoon and evening rush hour. 

An evening meeting at the Labor Ministry resulted in a truce agreement that will be in place until the end of February. Subways were running again by 8 p.m. 

Widespread media reports said the workers were demanding a salary hike of 58% from monthly wages of 900 Argentine pesos ($299.50), ARS1,200 and ARS1,900. The company offered 22% for the next three months while the two sides return to the negotiating table. 

The subway strike followed an eight-day strike by pilots and mechanics at flagship carrier Aerolineas Argentinas (AR.YY), which reinitiated normal operations over the weekend and is gradually restoring its full flight schedule. That labor conflict is still simmering, however, as the Labor Ministry brokered another 90-day truce. Workers have said they will walk off the job again if their salary demands aren't met in three months.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*Line A - Buenos Aires subway. Today, like in 1920*

*In Line A you will feel like in 1920!!!*










































































































Totu, from Buenos Aires


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Amazing, beautiful. It's so well maintained and clean too.


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow! 
Those trains would be over 85 years old! Amazing that they're still around - why is that?


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, could be wrong, but Buenois Aires has I think the oldest subway in Latin America. 

Argentina was richer than Canada at the beginning of the last century. 

Comparatively speaking its declined over the past century. 

So that may be one reason why the old trains are still in service. 

Argentina has experienced an economic boom in past few years.

So hopefully they can modernize more of the subway.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

It's right! Line A is the oldest subway line in Latin America.
People of Buenos Aires are sad because next year these trains will be replaced. The goverment of Buenos Aires is building new stations and a new electrical sistem for this line, so it will be impossible to keep them running.
Line A is like a museum, is part of Buenos Aires history.

Totu, from Buenos Aires.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

This line is great!
kay:
But it was dirty and not well maintained when I was there in 2003...
:dunno:


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

OMG......thanks for sharing those amazing pics.

It's really sad to hear that the classic trains will be replaced very soon.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Beautiful. I'm very fond of the architectural style used: thin iron/steel pillars, tiled walls, wooden ornamentation. Those antique trains really add to the feeling. Are they the original trains, or replicas?


----------



## Trae (Jan 13, 2006)

Maybe they could remodle some of the old trains.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Alargule said:


> Beautiful. I'm very fond of the architectural style used: thin iron/steel pillars, tiled walls, wooden ornamentation. Those antique trains really add to the feeling. Are they the original trains, or replicas?


Definitely, they are original.
They have been running for 80 years. And they are among the betters. The air in this line is fresh in summer, the trains has no technical problems, they are comfortable... We love them, they are our pride.
The stations are protected by the goverment as historical monuments.

Totu, from Buenos Aires.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

Incredible to see them still running for so long, It would be nice to keep maybe a couple of the old trains for special services or whatever


----------



## ger (Jun 12, 2006)

*Buenos Aires Subway (Subte)*

This Thread is about The Buenos Aires subway (called "Subte"). The system is entirely underground. The total length of Buenos Aires subway is 43 km(its small compared to 12 million citizen in metropolitan area). Its operated by Metrovias. The network consist in 5 lines (A,B,C,D,E)



















COLOR=Cyan]Line A[/COLOR] was built in 1913 (The 11th subway system in the world) - 7 km, 14 stations. 190.000 passengers per day

1/12/1913 - Plaza de Mayo - Plaza Miserere
1/4/1914 - Plaza Miserere - Río de Janeiro
1/7/1914 - Río de Janeiro - Primera Junta


















































































and is under construction from Primera Junta: 3.5km with 4 stations: Puan, Carabobo (2007), Flores, Nazca (2008).

line B   was opened in 1930. 10.9 km, 15 stations. 345.000 passengers per day

17/10/1930 - Federico Lacroze - Callao
22/7/1931 - Callao - Pellegrini
12/1931 - Pellegrini - L.N.Alem
9/8/2003 - Federico Lacroze - Los Incas

and is under construction from Los Incas to Echeverría and Villa Urquiza (2007)

















































































































































Line C was opened in 1933. 4.4 km, 9 stations 278.000 passengers per day

9/11/1934 - Constitución - Diagonal Norte
6/2/1936 - Diagonal Norte - Retiro (General San Martín opened 17/8/1937)




































































































Line D was opened in 1936. 11 km , 16 stations 385.000 passengers per day

3/6/1937 - Catedral - Tribunales (1,700 m)
23/2/1940 - Tribunales - Palermo
29/12/1987 - Palermo - Ministro Carranza
31/5/1997 - Ministro Carranza - José Hernández
21/6/1999 - José Hernández - Juramento
27/4/2000 - Juramento - Congreso de Tucumán
The former project to extend Line D from Congreso de Tucumán to Manuela Pedraza, was indefinitely postponed.







































































































































































































Line E was opened in 1944 9.2 km, 15 stations 104.000 passengers per day

20/6/1944 - San José (Plaza Constitución) - General Urquiza (3 km)
12/1944 - General Urquiza - Boedo
24/4/1966 - Boedo - Av. La Plata and San José - Bolívar
23/6/1973 - Av. La Plata - José María Moreno
7/10/1985 - José María Moreno - Emilio Mitre
31/10/1985 - Emilio Mitre - Medalla Milagrosa
27/11/1985 - Medalla Milagrosa - Varela
8/5/1986 - Varela - Plaza de los Virreyes























































and a planned extension from Bolívar to Retiro (2 intermediate station C.Central and Catalinas) (2010)

Its under construction the new line H from Hospitales, Parque Patricios, Caseros, Inclán, Humberto Primo, Venezuela, Plaza Once and Corrientes Total 4.5 kms (2008/ 2009)




























And planed new lines F,G,I,J,K.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Aw man. I like those paintings, they look kool. The Ba metro looks like a museum with those old fashioned train cars. I like it. Kool shots!
kay:

-koolkid


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Gosh! I still can't believe I went to BA and didn't go down there. Great Pics!


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

yeap, actually I´d used that map, because just show the lines, the new one, shows it with the right colors. Thanks for posting it! At home I have made a more accurate map, with the subway in the city with the real path of tunnels, diagrams are for orientation only, I like the real ones!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

I like them too  Is it possible to see your map? I made an imaginary map of Bs As metro once, with 20 lines a total length of about 1000km.


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

That map, isn´t ready yet, later I´ll post it!

*This images are from the extention of the line B (red one)*

This is the status of the construction till august










Ramp to the front of the excavation









Ventilation









This tunnel is for maneuver, parking and light repairs for trains









This hopper rises and accumulates the Buenos Aires loess









Emergency exit in the electrical substation









Emergency exit in Roosevelt st.









Working in the chamber of the electrical subtation










General view of Juan Manuel de Rosas Station









Plataform access in Roosevelt lobby (This station have two separate lobbys, Monroe and Roosvelt) ( two former USA presidents, and is a coincidence)









Stairs to the lobby









General view of Roosevelt looby.









Access to the street


















To Platforms and other lobby









Stairs to lobby









Stairs to Monroe lobby


















Monroe lobby









The tunnel from the platform









Tunnel









Bifurcation pre station









The scissors crossover


















Rails of 54Kg/m









A hooper car, that fills with ballast from the the street!









General Electric U 13 Locomotive with the work train (this line is railway width)




























General view of Esteban Echeverría Station



























Ventilation room









Esteban Echeverría station lobby









Street access









Stairs betwen lobbys










All pictures were taked by me, for enelsubte.com site


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! Thanks for the pics. These stations look almost ready!


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

So when is the Line B extension supposed to be open?


----------



## ElMarto (Nov 21, 2005)

yo que rogaba que no pongan NADA de transporte de Argentina aca....


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

ElMarto said:


> yo que rogaba que no pongan NADA de transporte de Argentina aca....


Y por que?


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Cough cough... Foro internacional


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Is there a reason why El Subte is 100% below ground?


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Certainly old school subway cars used in Buenos Aires, very cool.

But I want to see the most modern rolling stocks that they got.

And damn, a true commuter rail outside of North America.


----------



## pmamato (Jun 13, 2008)

Y las lineas F, G I?? alguien tiene los planos??


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

dwdwone said:


> Is there a reason why El Subte is 100% below ground?


I think because BA it's a very "european" city with an historic and monumental center, so a Metro 100% on subway is the preferred choice for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Besides there is no space for above ground metro lines. What i have noticedi the city is quite dence and it's simply a need to put metro under the street level.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, I guess that's the main reason the system is totally underground.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

TheKorean said:


> And damn, a true commuter rail outside of North America.


By "true commuter rail", do you mean commuter trains hauled by big diesel locomotives?


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> Besides there is no space for above ground metro lines. What i have noticedi the city is quite dence and it's simply a need to put metro under the street level.


This is probably the main reason, there is no space above, the loess of the underground make it easy to excavate and is very resisting during the works, and the subway doesn´t cover low density areas.





















Gag Halfrunt said:


> By "true commuter rail", do you mean commuter trains hauled by big diesel locomotives?


There are both diesel, and electric powered commuters.
Sao Paulo and Rio has a big commuter service too, but the grater buenos aires commuter system, is the biggest of latin america, with 267 stations, 6 main rail lines and one light rail line, covering 899 kilometres (562 miles) with 1800 trains, aprox. running every day.

the map is from wikipedia.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

then metro in BA is called "Subte" from subterranean, underground.

we just don't like it on the ground, we are even trying to put underground or communters at least in most dense areas, which for american parameters is almost all of BA.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some photos of Linea P:


























































Photos taken by Calvin Henry-Cotnam


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

la bestia kuit said:


> There are both diesel, and electric powered commuters.
> Sao Paulo and Rio has a big commuter service too, but the grater buenos aires commuter system, is the biggest of latin america, with 267 stations, 6 main rail lines and one light rail line, covering 899 kilometres (562 miles) with 1800 trains, aprox. running every day.


São Paulo doesn't have commuter rail. CPTM is not a commuter rail. It doesn't operates with locomotives and the service is frequent, with headways between 5 and 15 minutes (20 on the weekends).


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Caio_SP said:


> São Paulo doesn't have commuter rail. CPTM is not a commuter rail. It doesn't operates with locomotives and the service is frequent, with headways between 5 and 15 minutes (20 on the weekends).


You have a rather strange definition of commuter rail.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Grande Bestia, BA necesitaba tener su thread aca, despues hacele un poco de marketing subliminal a la ciudad y postea en algun momento si tenes fotos del mitre o alguna de las lineas que esten mas decentes jejej, habria que poner algunas pics de Once, Retiro y Constitucion tambien... 


Thanks for the pics diablo but they are too many!!


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ian said:


> Grande Bestia, BA necesitaba tener su thread aca, despues hacele un poco de marketing subliminal a la ciudad y postea en algun momento si tenes fotos del mitre o alguna de las lineas que esten mas decentes jejej, habria que poner algunas pics de Once, Retiro y Constitucion tambien...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics diablo but they are too many!!


They aren't my pics but thanks anyways. I didn't see enough photos of the Subte so I decided just to post some of them.


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

Gag Halfrunt said:


> You have a rather strange definition of commuter rail.


What is a Commuter Rail for you?


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

For me, CPTM is *not* a commuter rail.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Is there a reason that Subte has a lot of older vehicles and foreign hand-me-downs?


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

As I see excepted the line A, the rolling stock of Bueno Aires subway are old Tokyo metro train.
Will the line H have old Tokyo metro trains or a new rolling stock ?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ That's actually not true. Only Line B has former Tokyo trains. Line C has trains from the Nagoya subway, along with some Siemens trains built new for Buenos Aires. No other lines have secondhand trains, although the Spanish Wikipedia says "Actualmente hay gestiones para comprar formaciones españolas CAF usadas, que serían utilizados para ampliar el material rodante de la Línea B." (Google translation: "Currently there are efforts to buy used CAF Spanish formations, which would be used to expand the rolling stock in line B.") Line H will get Siemens trains transferred from line C and refurbished.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Overview Buenos Aires main terminals


*Estacion Once de Septiembre:* 











*Estacion Constitucion:* 




















*Estacion Retiro-Mitre & Retiro-Belgrano Norte* 















































Some random

Light rail in the north metropolitan area




















Light rail @ the infamous commieblocks in Villa Lugano











Subway entraces in downtown 




















Later i'll add the info about the stations :goodbye:




.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ The terminals are so fantastic!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah!!

But the three need some restauration, and new ceilings on the platforms!!! :gaah:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some photos of the Urquiza Line which connects Buenos Aire's western suburbs with the Subte at Federico Lacroze (Line B). Unlike other commuter rail services, the trains are powered by a third rail connection and they are operated by Mertovias instead of Trenes de Buenos Aires ( TBA ).


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lines according to the future expansion program


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some construction photos of the Linea H extension.









































































Photos taken by EzeBA


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

la ultima :lol:


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When the construction of subway started, were the previous tram tracks (closed in sixties) discovered under the road surface in the time of digging?

Actually, Buenos Aires has three separate tram systems. 
Buenos Aires once had a very very large tram network (857 Km, approximately 535 miles). It was included street running, reserved track, and underground *(first and only in South America) tramlines. Almost every streets and roads of this city carried tramlines, some were single and some were double track. The metro line A, started its life as an underground tramline.* Its tram network was extended also to suburbs. It was being operated by 12 different private companies; one of them, the Anglo-Argentine Tramways Co., which started metro line A as an underground tram line, being perhaps the greatest in the world, with a total of 675 Km of tracks (420 miles approx.), a fleet of more than 3.000 cars served by 12.000 employees. Not in vain during some decades Buenos Aires was known as the "City of Trams". But very unfortunately, all this magnificence was maintained up to the forties was sustained and had a surge at the beginning of the sixties, being abruptly cut off at the end of 1962 due to a political decision.

After near 15 years, trams returned in Buenos Aires in 1980 as a heritage system, using same type of rolling stocks used before closure, and runs on a circular route. Its gaining popularity mainly among tourists inspired inhabitants of Buenos Aires to open a modern, high speed, reserve track tram service. This happened in 1987 with opening of 'premetro' tram. It became very popular in southern Buenos Aires, and after 20 years, another completely separate modern, high speed, reserve track tram service opened in eastern Buenos Aires, named 'tranvia del este'. These three systems are completely unlinked (although linked by metro), and use different rolling stocks. Both 'premetro' tram and 'tranvia del este' tram are popular among daily passengers, which uses feeder like service of the South America's oldest metro system. 

Tranvia Del Este stocks are same as Mulhouse tram.

At last there are two requests – 
1) Can anybody give me some link or paste photo of a pre 1966 tram map?

2) When the construction of MODERN TRAMWAYS started, were the previous tram tracks (closed in sixties) discovered under the road surface in the time of digging?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

I wonder if Urquiza would ever be counted together with the subte lines as a metro system. That is, unless all lines run by Metrovias are counted as a metro network.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When the construction of MODERN TRAM-WAYS started, were the previous tram tracks (closed in sixties) discovered under the road surface in the time of digging?


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

here you have a map of BA's tram network: http://img695.imageshack.us/i/mapatranvias1924.jpg


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

wow, what a gigantic tram network was then!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

look at the scale: red line is 2.8km










this was in 1924, by the 40s the network was more dense.

still this is just "intramuros" BA, there were also tram networks in the suburbs.

by 1924 the network in downtown BA had 875 Km of track, more than 3.000 trams, 12.000 employees, 99 lines, and 650.000.000 pax a year. 

the saddest thing is that all the tracks were renewed when a coup d'etat allied with CIA detroyed the system.


----------



## sbon (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be making my first visit to BsAs next month and I plan on taking one day to just ride trains - I CANNOT WAIT 

Now, I have a question for you locals or those who are familiar with Buenos Aires and its trains... How safe is it for a non-Spanish speaker? I speak Italian and a little French, so I'm not particularly worried about any language barriers in more tourist-friendly areas, but should I drag one of my friends' cousins with me for the train rides?

Thanks in advance, and I look forward to posting my photos when I get back in March.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

sbon said:


> I'll be making my first visit to BsAs next month and I plan on taking one day to just ride trains - I CANNOT WAIT
> 
> Now, I have a question for you locals or those who are familiar with Buenos Aires and its trains... How safe is it for a non-Spanish speaker? I speak Italian and a little French, so I'm not particularly worried about any language barriers in more tourist-friendly areas, but should I drag one of my friends' cousins with me for the train rides?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and I look forward to posting my photos when I get back in March.


The Subte is pretty safe overall although you might have to watch out for pickpockets. Also make sure you get a chance to ride the "A" line, you certainly will not see anything like it anywhere else (and is a tourist attraction in it's own right).


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

In two years' time, the subte will be 100 years old.


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

Reading this thread made me so proud of living in the street in which the hertiage Tram runs on weekends.

it's a paradox that the city od trams was in fact one of the pioneers of the actual transit bus 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colectivo


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

The new Corrientes H line station recently opened (pics stolen from SSC Argentina ):




































the line has Tango inspired decoration this station has one in memory of Enrique Santos Discepolo a famous tango composer author of the "cambalache".










Pictures: La Nacion


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

Future Stations about to be opened:October 2011 aprox..

Echeverria (line B):









Villa urquiza (Linea B):









Flores (linea A)









San Pedrito (linea A)









this is a nice extra pic of the A line in 1912/1913









Pics: www.haciendovia.com, clarin, la razon and SSC Arg.


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Line H at Corrientes and the transfer with Line B were loooooong needed! Next step is to link it with Line D so the system can offer a real bypass of the city centre. When is it planned for?

Other questions, regarding the extensions. Line E extension to Retiro will open at the same time or do they plan to open Correo Central station first? And what is the status of Line D extension to Manuela Pedraza?


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

^^the extesion of the E line will be opened first the Correo Central station (B line transfer), when the "Centro cultural Bicentenario" it's fully complete and then to Catalinas and Retiro. (rumors not 100% sure)

the H line to the north it's not under construccion but probably (with a bit of luck) it will start on july-september 2011
to the north:Santa fé (D line),Las Heras, 9 de julio y Plaza Francia
and to the south:Saenz(Belgrano Sur commuter train) and posibliy Nueva Pompeya 

the D line it's not planed to be extended to Manuela Pedraza, not in the Actual law, the 670 city law approves the folowing map.

the actual goverment it's trying to close a deal with the Chinese to build the G line (I personally think that the F line it's more important)


----------



## constipation (Aug 8, 2010)

argentina used to be rich country previously before economic crisis in 2001. Sorry for asking this,are you argentinian government still can afford to build a new subway line? since your currency plunged to ARG PESO 4 = USD1, expensive isnt' it to build new line. The cost and material is expensive nowadays.

p/s:it's not sarcastic, but i am just curious


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

^^yes, the gov. has money to build subway lines.

Before the 2001 Crisis people in argentina were rich but the goverment was bankrupt so, back then it was not posible to afford a new line, today the gov. of Buenos Aires (responsable for the Subte expansion) has an anual budget(in U$D) 5 times bigger than 8 years ago.

and it's a fact that since 2002 the Subte has seen it's biggest expansion since the 50's
11 Stations opened and 9 more under construction


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

Some Pics of the puerto madero useless Tram:









Buenos Aires Heritage tram (only the weekends in "Caballito")









Interesting link of the history of BA trams
http://www.tranvia.org.ar/tranvias/ciudaddebsas.htm


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Any answers of post number 110?


Hi Ashis. Are you compiling a metro book?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dwdwone said:


> Hi Ashis. Are you compiling a metro book?


The dude needs friends.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ LOL.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

dwdwone said:


> Hi Ashis. Are you compiling a metro book?


Yes, for details - see Santigao metro thread.

Until friends like MatuARG is present, the urban-rail world will be evergreen.

*THANK YOU MatuARG for your valuable answers.*

But feeling very sad that proposed 3 new lines has still not started.


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

quote from the latin forum about the new chinese stock that's arriving Buenos Aires late this month



> Corresponde informar la fuente de las imágenes: se trata de capturas a un informe de la televisión china.
> China Central Television (CCTV)
> Shanghai, China
> China-Subway Export
> ...



los nuevos subtes, llegan 2 en febrero 7 en abril y u par mas en la segunda mitad del año, son 30 formaciones de 5 coches para renovar la Linea A.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

MatuARG said:


> 1) these are the final colors of the future lines.
> G: Light pink
> F: Orange
> I: Brown (this line is the last to be built and probably wont be neded for the next 20 years)
> ...


 This is the common problem of developing countries. My country India is although a bit better. Here many subway systems are under construction, and 3 systems are already running.

The BRT will use existing road, and despite reserved lane, it is a road vehicle, so will use petrol/diesel, and which will more pollute the air of the city. 

Trolleybus is far better. The cost of trolleybus & BRT is almost same. It will be better to switch to trolleybus, rather than making BRT.

Despite 5 metro lines, and a good suburban rail network, Buenos Aires needs those 3 metro lines to fulfil the future inner-city transport demand. Metro will run underground, so although it will be costly, but this is the ultimate solution. I don’t know how much Argentina is disciplined like Japan & South Korea, but if they not; an RER like reciprocal service will not be succeeded. But it is truly shamed that there are almost half of the suburban rail network is un-electrified. 

Lastly, it is true that if they completely electrify all suburban rail lines, more frequent local train service could be introduced, and then the transportation problem will be quite solved with the addition of current light rail, metro & (unconnected!!!) tram system.


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

First I will post something from the ARG formu, extension of the H line estacion Hospitales (southern Buenos Aires)



> From FacundoC


it's remarkable that this station was built in an area that has a horrible muddy ground, not good at all for building underground metro, but an effort was made to keep al the BA network underground otherwise it would have ruined the neighborhood view.
so a method that emulates a concrete submarine was used, so the station is literally a Box of concrete.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

when are they planning to open this Hospitales station?

Also, this is in the news today:

Railway Gazette
http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/news/single-view/view/line-h-extends-north-and-south.html



> *Buenos Aires Line H extension groundbreaking*
> 19 February 2012
> 
> ARGENTINA: A groundbreaking ceremony attended by Buenos Aires Major Mauricio Macri on January 17 marked the start of work on two extensions of Line H totalling 4 km, which will add six more stations.
> ...


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

Sad news in B.A.: a commuter train from Sarmiento line crashed with the main station´s bumpers 
link


----------



## Julio CAF (Jul 31, 2010)

greetings neighbors ...
I heard about this accident in Buenos Aires subway system took place in Buenos Aires, or another system? Shocking ...

Sorry do not speak Spanish, hugs.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Both the incident today and the one in September 2011 (rail-bus-rail collision) occurred on commuter rail. Subte (metro) is completely underground.

2011 incident: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-14900399


----------



## Julio CAF (Jul 31, 2010)

I am an engineering student here in Brazil, and I really want to visit Buenos Aires to see structures of the last century, and I will certainly visit their subway system, so I promise to get a clearance to land on the largest city in Argentina.
Questions about the system:
- How many km is the current system?
-How many km are in the works?
- How many compositions in the entire system?
- How many cars have each composition?
- What gauge of the rails of the subway system? Here São Paulo City is used in the 1435mm (lines 4, 5) and 1.6mm (lines 1, 2, 3, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 and 12)
- Is there a specific twread on the subway in Buenos Aires?

Hugs hermanos. Sorry do not speak Spanish and have to use English ...


----------



## Julio CAF (Jul 31, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Both the incident today and the one in September 2011 (rail-bus-rail collision) occurred on commuter rail. Subte (metro) is completely underground.
> 
> 2011 incident: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-14900399


thanks for the reply.


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

Here Julio, but is a thread in spanish:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462852&page=35

All of Subte lines are 1435mm
Current operating lines: A, B, C, D, E & H...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Naipesky said:


> ^^ Perfect!
> 
> Can i use this train to reach any station near Retiro, like Belgranor (R/C)? Or it only do express service to far stations?


At first, the new trains are circulating in the branch line that is directed to Tigre, soon the whole line Mitre must have the chinese trains in operation.





> Ah, about the Buenos Aires rail urban system:
> 
> The SUBE card - http://www.sube.gob.ar/
> 
> ...





Guajiro1 said:


> The $15 are only to buy the card, you must first activate it via internet or telephone and then you can charge it. The card was originally free, but then the government approved a law so all public transport in BA and it's metro area that uses the SUBE had to impose more expensive fares for those paying with th card than with money. Fortunately for me, I acquired mine when it was still free


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Some have said the new BRT on 9th of July Avenue is not necessary since there's a subway line that runs underneath the same street.









http://movilidad.buenosaires.gob.ar/metrobus/


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ That's true.


----------



## Segurola (May 4, 2013)

And the city government preffers to make a fake BRT instead of invest in the C line, because this gives they more "reputation".

Now, we need to wait to see finished the South BRT.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

New chinese wagons arrived to Buenos Aires port










Otra que ya deja ver como se ve armado una formación..










*Fotos Dario Saidman*



tiojuli said:


> Los Chinos revisaron una formación en Escalada. Según se dice pronto se viene viaje de prueba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I'm glad to see that country taking to the sensible platform height


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Chinese wagons to renew the metropolitan railways system



Randazzo visitó en China la planta que construye vagones



> El ministro del Interior y Transporte, Florencio Randazzo, recorrió en la ciudad portuaria china de Qingdao la fábrica donde se construye la flota de 409 vagones eléctricos que renovará en 2014 las líneas ferroviarias metropolitanas Mitre, Sarmiento y Roca, dentro del plan de mejora del servicio.
> Se trata de 409 coches eléctricos que se destinarán a las líneas Mitre y Sarmiento, y que ya se están fabricando, además de los 300 que fueron adquiridos para modernizar la línea General Roca, y que se encuentran en etapa de diseño, próximos a ingresar a planta.


Las nuevas unidades están equipadas con la última tecnología en confort y seguridad; tienen frenos ABS, sistema de puertas inteligente y anti acaballamiento de coches en caso de impacto.

También tienen aire acondicionado, iluminación LED, sistema de información al pasajero electrónico y espacios y accesos diseñados para personas con movilidad reducida.



























Nota referido a los nuevos coches y mas fotos..

Prensa Argentina


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

I love it! <3 and the rail formations being produced in China have a German technology in brakes, Japanese transmission system and Swedish security systems.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Line A extension*

On 27 Sep 2013, Buenos Aires' first subte line was extended by 2 stations to the west. The new section of Line A runs from Carabobo to San Pedrito with an intermediate stop at San Jose de Flores.





































Source: http://www.taringa.net/posts/noticias/17187697/Macri-inauguro-dos-estaciones-de-la-linea-A.html


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful pictures from line A extension last week.
Where is it possible to find a fleet list / roster with depots allocations of Metro Buenos Aires ?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ Is very extensive the list, but each line has its depots (7 lines)


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks,
At least can you give the train type + manufacturer as well as total number of cars per train type and depot name ?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The electric railway (4 lines) Toshiba (1960-1985/2014) - 419 Toshiba for Sarmiento and Mitre in 1962, 128 Toshiba for Urquiza in 1973 and 170 Toshiba for Roca in 1985 and new 850-900 formations (2014) CSR, 3 lines diesel Locomotives GE and FIAT Materfer wagons and new CSR locomotives and wagons Line San Martín, Belgrano Sur Lines 31 EMUs diesel CNR is coming

The new formations arrived to Buenos Aires in 2014


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Works in San Martín Line. 


tiojuli said:


> *PALOMAR Y VILLA DEL PARQUE*
> 
> 
> Trabajos en la estación del Palomar. Acá supuestamente irá un andén provisorio.
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Renovation of tracks on Line Mitre J.L.Suarez and Tigre

























http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3829/10020598555_7318630a24_b.jpg
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2857/10020543805_61f67cb2f2_b.jpg
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3825/10020482234_6fa577d38f_b.jpg


EzeBA said:


> Más imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Subte.

379433/]
Untitled by 645577, on Flickr


Untitled by 645577, on Flickr

10033/]
Untitled by 645577, on Flickr​


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

So nice and very modern trains i see in Buenos Aires ... Me gustan mucho... Saludos


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Any estimates on train lengths/platform lengths, how many cars to a train, etc., in the Buenos Aires Underground?


----------



## jbombero (Jul 22, 2013)

Jim856796 said:


> Any estimates on train lengths/platform lengths, how many cars to a train, etc., in the Buenos Aires Underground?


Buenos Aires Underground (Subte de Buenos Aires)
Line A: 5 cars per train (Chinese CNR, Argentinian Materfer and German/Argentinian Siemens-Alstom-Emepa)
Line B: 6 cars per train (Japanese Mitsubishi and Spanish Caf)
Line C: 6 cars per train (Japanese Nagoya)
Line D: 6 cars per train (Argentinian-Brasilian Alstom and Argentinian Materfer)
Line E: 4 cars per train (Spanish GEE)
Line H: 4 cars per train (German Siemens)
Line E2 (premetro/tram): 1 car per train (Argentinian Materfer)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ In H and E lines the original lenght is 6 cars


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Villa Luro Station is a new prototype by ADIF S.E. (Owner of infraestructure in Argentinian railways)


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

transfer of new Chinese electric train


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Joral said:


> transfer of new Chinese training electrina


I guess what you tried to say was "transfer of new Chinese electric trains."


----------



## buenosaireseze (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful the new CSR EMUs


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Express Service Plaza Constitución - La Plata


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New images


JSniuk said:


> Lo que queda del furgón, ahora va a ser solo un sector sin segregar cerca de la primer puerta en cada extremo de la formación. Como ven, está pensado para trasladar bicicletas y punto, no da margen a que se forme un aguantadero sobre rieles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The Tren de la Costa (train of the coast), which operates in Buenos Aires' northern suburbs, has a new image 

Before:










Now:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Is Tren de la Costa :lol:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The last week arrived at Port of Buenos Aires 8 new EMUs for Linea Sarmiento. 

































https://www.facebook.com/RandazzoFlorencio/photos_stream


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Line San Martin platform elevation































*Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/ConstructoraGrupoBe?fref=photo


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

More pics


JSniuk said:


> Ahora sí, las fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New platforms in service.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

How does the fare system work for the Buenos Aires Suburban Rail network? Do you buy a ticket that can be used to ride any train in any line, or just trains in a single line? Is there a metro card or discount system for connections with the Metro (Subte) or buses?

What is the average headway/interval between trains in the suburban lines?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The fare system depends for line (aprox. 0.25 USD - 2 USD express services), the pay is in SUBE card or coins, the intervals: 8 min- 30 min. express services.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New EMUs in service in Linea Sarmiento






















































































































Twitter images.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Constitución Stations


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Very heavy page...


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

So I'm changing to the next one ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The old tramway in the Caballito neighborhood:














Taken from this video:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ires-line-b-upgraded-for-ex-madrid-fleet.html
> 
> *Buenos Aires Line B upgraded for ex-Madrid fleet*
> 18 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ Spanish rubbish uke:


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

I(L)WTC said:


> ^^ Spanish rubbish uke:


They are quite ok from my experience. Given the current economy in Argentina, maybe it is a good temporary solution?


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Robi_damian said:


> They are quite ok from my experience. Given the current economy in Argentina, maybe it is a good temporary solution?


Of course not.

The federal gov. bought 1200 new trains and the city only 200 new trains + 88 spanish trains incompatible for B line requirements (Railway gauge 3.20 m , 1435 mm and 3° rail)


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Nueva formación China para el Mitre; disculpen la calidad de mis fotos:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ *Those are the new formations for Mitre Line. Sarmiento Line has been completely renewed.*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Argentine company EMEPA presented the final version of its Alerce diesel train model:*


















































































*It is supposed that these trains will run on a new express service from a new station to be built near the town of Pilar (58km NW from Buenos Aires) and close to the Pan-American Highway, to Buenos Aires' Aeroparque (regional airport). Also, there are proposals for using them in provincial routes between isolated towns.*


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Buenos Aires. Linea H Subte.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Buenos Aires. Linea B. Subte:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/view/buenos-aires-metro-line-c-upgrade.html
> 
> *Buenos Aires metro Line C upgrade*
> 30 Sep 2014
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New cars for linea mitre in Victoria depot. 

















https://www.facebook.com/CFKArgentina/photos/pcb.833644096700127/833642446700292/?type=1&theater


----------



## Generación93 (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone have some pictures of those new Spanish trains?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New? 








uke:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.3925314015419.2171404.1356701762&type=1


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Former Nagoya Subway Series 5000, built between 1980 and 1990. Some trainsets still run in Higashiyama Line.
> 
> There's not the first time that Subte buy second-hand trains from Nagoya Subway.


The Higashiyama Line uses third rail, so Metrovias will have to convert the trains to overhead power, just as they converted former Madrid Metro trains to third rail for Line B. Why didn't they just put the Nagoya trains on Line B?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The Madrid Metro CAF 6000 will be circulating with catenary (reforms in B line) and the nagoya trains are tramway structure gauge and the B line are Railway structure gauge and the CAF 6000 circulating with 25 cm suplements (railway structure gauges in Argentina are 3.20 m CAF 6000 2.70 m.)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New Notices: 

-Call for facade restoration in Retiro Mitre Station 

-Call for a New glass box for tickets, new tracks and platforms for long distance trains in Retiro Mitre Station (New commuter platforms are included apparently)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Fatal collision hno: two coachs with damages. Linea Mitre Retiro -Tigre services.










http://www.diariopopular.com.ar/notas/221470-un-tren-arrollo-un-auto-tigre


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Did they have a tramvia too?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes they have, The Premetro in the south of the city and the tranvia del este in central Buenos Aires today closed for economic losses.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Pic of tramway Premetro










http://nueva-ciudad.com.ar/solicitan-extension-del-horario-del-premetro/

Project for renovation of stations (Under construction)



















http://parabuenosaires.com/se-realizan-obras-para-modernizar-el-premetro/

The olympic village for YOG will have connected to the city (A B C D H subways and Mitre, San Martin, Roca, Sarmiento, Belgrano N, Belgrano S and Urquiza trains) with this transport and E subway and metrobus (Olympic lane)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New CCTV in subways (1600 cameras at 2016 year).










http://www.clarin.com/ciudades/centro_de_monitoreo-subte_0_1331867073.html


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New DMUs trainsets for Linea Belgrano Sur (two three cars coupled in peak hours).

*Primeras imágenes de los coches motor diesel que próximamente prestarán servicio en la línea Belgrano Sur*


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The ex metro madrid CAF 6000 entry in operation in Subway B.












































































Fuente

uke:

The worst trains in the history of Subway B.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Linea Belgrano Sur:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

It's quite weird to see the same train I used to go to university every day but in Buenos Aires :lol:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes unfortunately, the trains are a crap, are not suitable trains for B subway.


----------



## plan 4 (Jul 5, 2010)

May be we should say: Those trains aren`t compatible with the infraestructure of our B line, that why the desicion to buy it is a crap, not the trains itself. 
Indeed those trains are really good material, but its desig is for other kind of services.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Nuevos coches para el Ramal Roca:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ Those trains are in service in june 2015. 300 coachs (3 cars and 4 cars coupled)

The old Nippon Sharyo (1985) will be out of service for medium life restoration.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Alerce de EMEPA:


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Ramal Victoria/Capilla del Señor:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

More pics of new coachs for linea belgrano sur









































































http://v.ku6.com/show/oO1Xoz-bYqp_pkNxwuvlsg...html

Comparision with the new EMUs :lol:


----------



## jbombero (Jul 22, 2013)

¿Era realmente necesario poner la foro donde esta el ministro?

Is really necessary put the photo where is the minister ?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> I would suspect that the recent decision to launch the RER project is because of possible congestion of several lines of the Buenos Aires Underground, as well as on some of the commuter lines.


Yes, the system integrated (Subways and Suburban trains 895km) transports more 700 millon of passengers to year in the past they were most busy (Today the evasion does not allow good statistics). The B and D subways are collapsed in peak hour (300 000 pax per day) and the linea Roca and Sarmiento are a most busy lines of suburban rail.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette...


Those tunnels are constructed in lands gained to the river.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Roca. 



Joral said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Two four-cars coupled configuration for linea Roca services to temperley.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Instalation of turnstiles in several stations.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Urquiza trains.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New CNR trains for A subway



quiqueno said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Restoration in the old stations of linea mitre and construction the provisional platforms. 



















Fuente


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New station near the UBA (Universidad de Buenos Aires) campus and River Plate Stadium in northern Buenos Aires.


URB'MAN said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Extension of H subway four stations and 2 km of tunnel aprox.















































fuente


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The national government transfer the E subway at the City of Buenos Aires. The electrification and signals works will be launched in this year or 2016

Videos:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51upNv8t2sU


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Siemens wins the construction of electric substation for linea roca la plata service. (USD 55.000.000)

Spanish link: http://www.rieles.com/front/?p=23917

CSR trains in test


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New coach depot in Gerli yard.


Maxem said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Restoration of Retiro Mitre Railway Station. 


lucholomedico said:


>


The hall works start in this year.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Facade ilumination in Retiro Belgrano Railway Station. Horrible :lol:



venia said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

San Martin line works:


JSniuk said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ The last pic it's a new port link.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New tunnels for a 9th. July Avenue Metrobus



EMArg said:


> Metrobús 9 de Julio:
















































Fuente











https://www.facebook.com/ChainDanie...58205.178035065574717/993698584008357/?type=1
uke: :lol:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

H subway works (2016 will be finished four stations)


quiqueno said:


> New access in Cordoba avenue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New transport center in UBA campus (buses)






fuente













fuente


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Videos from Metrobus North launch:











And, about Ciudad Universitaria station - is it opened already or works are continuing?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ The station it's finished and the tracks not, the west track will be moving a few meters and the third track will be constructed in this month probably.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Mitre J.L Suarez/Bartolomé Mitre branch.



Joral said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Renovation of Ministro Carranza Station in Linea Mitre J.L.Suarez/Bartolome Mitre branchs



Parabellum said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea roca diagram: (aprox 300 km of tracks)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The transport center in UBA campus it's almost finished.


tortoncho said:


> fuente


----------



## the_10 (Jun 13, 2013)

One year ago Vs. Today, still working, almost finished


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep, but that picture was from some months ago. Now it's finished and ready to be inaugurated the 30th of June.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The Plaza constitución - Chascomus are a regional service. The coachs and the locomotive are CNR.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Reforms in Pasteur Station (subway B) in commemoration of 1994 AMIA bombing (The worst terrorist attack in the argentine history)









































































fuente


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Decorations in Charles Hebdo style? I don't like that


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

^^ not even close. 

Those are drawings from argentinian newspaper comics.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Decorations in Charles Hebdo style? I don't like that


The decorations it was inspired for newspapers in the later day to attack.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Nagoya clean train :lol: C subway :lol: (refurbishment).


URB'MAN said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Washing team in A subway coachs  :lol:



























































































Source


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Why didn't they replace the dirty seating?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Why the coachs have only two years maybe :lol:.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The public cycle service reach the 140 km and 43 stations and 180.000 trips per day 

Link in spanish: http://www.clarin.com/ciudades/sistema-bicis-gratuito-crece-estaciones_0_1382261949.html

Map: 










Automatic station:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The retiro yard alone because the general strike in june :lol:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Urquiza: The concession company "metrovias" retain this to 2017 and the new coachs for the line arrived to Buenos Aires in same year (probably).

Bartolomé Mitre Station Linea Mitre Mitre branch:



km149p1 said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The transport minister announced the management of the new credits with the Interamerican Bank Of Development for the electrification of the Linea San Martin (60 km) (the fourth line most used in Buenos Aires) and Linea Belgrano Sur (20 km) and this are value in 2.5 billon dollars.

In Spanish: http://www.infobae.com/2015/08/04/1746102-randazzo-anuncio-financiamiento-del-bid-obras-ferroviarias


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

I(L)WTC said:


> The new EMUs a top speed


I could have sworn this station is somewhere in Central Europe...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The majority of stations in Argentina have a british or french style, in this case british but the few maintenance it makes acquire the central european style :lol: the central stations in Buenos Aires will be renovated but the cost it's a lot of money :lol: (the train shed renovation of Constitución and Retiro mitre costs already of 100 million dollars.)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New Ramos Mejia Station in linea Sarmiento progress:



DanielFA said:


> Módulos ya instalados en el nuevo andén descendente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

News: The restoration of train shed of Constitución Station it was awarded for DAL CONSTRUCCIONES SA - PF CIA companies.

Current status:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Nippon Signal was awarded for the instalation of new ATS signals in Linea Roca (the japanese company had won in the past (80s) the signal for the first stage) for complete the total signal in the all electric branchs of linea 

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Nippon-Signal-tapped-for-rail-project-in-Argentina


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New billboards in Once Station :shifty:



DanielFA said:


> *Fuente*:
> 
> Esperando Vía


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

Son las pequeñas berreteadas de este tipo las que más me sacan de quicio con respecto a la administración de los espacios públicos en este país.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Tenés que hablar en inglés por que es la parte internacional del foro.


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

I actually liked it. But after the elections, I wish that the walls will be clean again, without the campaign posters.


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

I(L)WTC said:


> Tenés que hablar en inglés por que es la parte internacional del foro.


Sorry, I forgot.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The rancagua maintenance depot in B subways (underground):



tortoncho said:


> un par de fotos de Rancagua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Línea Roca trains:



DanielFA said:


> Mientras esperaba el eléctrico en Lomas de Zamora pasaron dos diesel a toda velocidad :cheers::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Tribunales station D Subways (before and after):




























fuente


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Roca pictures: 



Joral said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

In the finish the new CSR a top speed , Linea Roca.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Sarmiento pics:



Joral said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Construction of Gerli depot for new CSR EMUs Linea Roca



DanielFA said:


> Algunas fotos y videos del genial Marcelo Mascarini:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New coach depot in H subways.











source


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

North metrobus uke: :S



EMArg said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The River's stadium have a station :lol:

















Fuente


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Belgrano Sur new DMUs in service 



nachopaez said:


> Fuente


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

News: The next thursday the railways unions they will a total strike for 24 hs.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New VAN terminal in the financial center (the city) of Buenos Aires


















source



















source


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The new Ringuelet viaduct in Linea Roca


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The new C subways access in Plaza Constitución Station.

"http://www.larazon.com.ar/ciudad/Avanza-construccion-Centro-Trasbordo-Constitucion_0_707400012.html


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Las Heras Station and Cordoba Station access H subways in progress.




Cosme fulanito said:


> La Estación Las Heras ya tiene venecitas y el ascensor está en proceso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some surplus of H subways alstom new coachs passes to service in D subways.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Roca videos:



FCOS said:


> Dos buenos videos registrados en Adrogué, el 01/08/2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Sarmiento middle distance tracks renovation:



FCOS said:


> Videos registrados el 19/08/2015.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New signals in subways stations:





































Source: https://www.facebook.com/BAsubte


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Bartolomé Mitre Station restoration, Linea Mitre, Terminus of Mitre branch.



eliseo 01 said:


> Para bien o para mal lo extrañaremos a Randazzo, pero las obras que se están llevando a cabo en su gestión son de alto impacto.
> 
> El domingo así se presentaba la estación.
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The Mayor of City of Buenos Aires announced to the all works for RER will be finished in 8 years.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New DMUs in service in Linea Belgrano Sur 

Plataforma 14:



















Fotos de Mis Días en la Vía:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The BID or IBD (in english) studies two loans for electrification (overhead line 25 kv AC) of suburban rail lines (Belgrano Sur and San Martin) for USD 2.5 billion.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Roca pictures: 



Joral said:


> Unas de hoy:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Retiro Mitre Station shed progress :drool:



santi_f said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Urquiza a top speed  :lol:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Whats the fastest commuter train speeds in Buenos Aires?


----------



## the_10 (Jun 13, 2013)

*BUENOS AIRES | Public Transport*



Nexis said:


> Whats the fastest commuter train speeds in Buenos Aires?



The most faster commuter is in Roca Line. Service between Ezeiza-Plaza constitution with EMU trains with a top speed of 110kmh
And the fastest diesel train is also in Roca line, service between La plata-plaza constitution, with a top speed of 100kmh


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

the_10 said:


> The most faster commuter is in Roca Line. Service between Ezeiza-Plaza constitution with EMU trains with a top speed of 110kmh
> And the fastest diesel train is also in Roca line, service between La plata-plaza constitution, with a top speed of 100kmh


Any plans to increase speeds to at least 160kmh?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Not, the autorized maximum speed for urban segments is 120 kmph, the trains were equiped (ATS) for this speed.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Mitre pictures.



eliseo 01 said:


> Cinco tomas del techo en Retiro desde la punta del andén Nº5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Mitre trains and more pics :lol:


DanielFA said:


> El Lunes estaban trabajando en esta zona (las fotos son de hoy):
> 
> 
> 
> ...







DanielFA said:


> El M29 recién llegado al andén (servicio a José. L. Suárez):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/view/new-metro-cars-in-buenos-aires.html
> 
> *New metro cars in Buenos Aires*
> 28 Aug 2015
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Renovations in Carranza Station in Linea Mitre Suarez/Mitre branch.



Sir_Auron said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

More crap for Madrid uke:




















Fuente


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

More pics for the New alstom trains for H subways



Freyr said:


> Más en: http://mauriciogenta.com.ar/fotos/2015/08/28/alstom-metropolis-sbase-serie-300-linea-h/


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Cab ride in Linea Urquiza:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

VAN terminal in Buenos Aires City 



DanielFA said:


> :cheers:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea San Martin Villa del Parque Station:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Tren de la Costa videos, this train it's a original continuation of Linea Mitre - Mitre branch closed in the 60-70's, but in 1994 the new trains are inaugurated in different track gauge (the original line have 1676 mm and the new 1435 mm :cripes


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Retiro Mitre shed renovation :drool:



DanielFA said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Retiro stations 



EMArg said:


> Estado actual de las 3 estaciones de Retiro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

News: The La Plata branch of Linea Roca are closed for 90 days because the electrification works will be accelerated.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The new Station in Linea Belgrano Norte in the UBA campus was opened.



EzeBA said:


> Algunas fotos de Ciudad Universitaria
> 
> Están extendiendo la reja de la rampa para separar los acceso a la estación y el Campo de Deportes
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The Linea Roca in the past :lol:



space1- said:


> Otras épocas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The new Works in Constitución - La Plata section:



gt9069 said:


> Después de esas geniales fotos, algunas del FB de Sebastián Almaraz. Viendo el avanzado estado de esta zona, podría ser que los CSR arranquen antes de diciembre al menos hasta Quilmes.
> 
> El servicio de colectivos también hace Berazategui-Bosques por lo que supongo que le querrán meter pata con todo para conectar Temperley con Berazategui por Bosques y que la red funcione sin limitaciones con una subestación.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Electrification works  



DanielFA said:


> Algunas imágenes del álbum de FB de Teo Oscar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The national company Ferrocarriles Argentinos call to the cars refurbishment in 150 cars materfer (displaced for new cars of the Roca, San Martin, Mitre, Belgrano Sur and Sarmiento lines)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Belgrano Norte 



















http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=545753&nseq=0

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=545101&nseq=2


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

I(L)WTC said:


> Linea Belgrano Norte



What a great pic !! ... Train, highway, domestic airport and the shipping port at the back :cheers:


We should ban those ugly big advertising signs and also make a better/aesthetic lighting posts.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

In the old bridges of Linea Roca electrification, the new catenary poles will be placed in the central position (rare in Argentina 25 kv. electrification) because the brigde it was not constructed for catenary poles.



DanielFA said:


> Más fotos de Jorge Chejolán:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DanielFA said:


> Una de las fotos oficiales:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

When will Electrification be completed?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

In 7 Sep the line was closed for 90 days due to the works. So 6 Dec

I dont know if they are going to make it


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Nexis said:


> When will Electrification be completed?


In two stages:

The first (Avellaneda - Quilmes 20 km) will be completed the 16-oct 

And the the second (Quilmes - La Plata 20km) will be completed the 06- dec


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New trains in A subways 


Joral said:


> Unas de las nuevas formaciones que entraron en servicio esta semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New entrance for C subways and South metrobus in Constitución Station: 




























source


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I(L)WTC said:


> In two stages:
> 
> The first (Avellaneda - Quilmes 20 km) will be completed the 16-oct
> 
> And the the second (Quilmes - La Plata 20km) will be completed the 06- dec


And is the line closed during this time?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes because the high voltage, and the catenary space required for the works in the tracks.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Sarmiento trains: 



Joral said:


> Unas fotos de ayer; servicio Merlo/Lobos:
> 
> 
> Servicio Moreno/Mercedes:
> ...


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nexis said:


> And is the line closed during this time?


Yes, but the company put buses that go to all stations of that branch of the line. And I, as a daily user, can tell you that they have done a very good job.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Picture of Retiro train shed renovation :drool:









http://www.railpictures.net/photo/549261


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Will they high level the rest of the stations platforms?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ No now but the company (Ferrocarriles Argentinos Infraestructura S.E.) will be built the new two platforms for IC trains the 8 and 9 platform will be elevated.

The project for new IC platforms and Hall (cube of glass) was awarded and the works starts soon.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

A train trip in Linea Roca


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Why did Argentina buy CNR trains over Japanese trains?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Because we are friends with China


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

But your Electrification and Signaling system is Japanese...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, it's a cuestion of costs and quickly construction, the new japanese trains are valuated in USD 2 bln and delivered in two years, the chinese trains are valuated in USD 1.1 bln and delivered in one year. The new trains (all) are CSR and the new DMUs are CNR with european and japanese technology (german breaks and japanese boggies) adapted at NEFA (argentine standard) regulations.

The overhead lines technology was bought in the 80's in the first stage of electrification. The ATS is all Japanese technology and the new trains will support the same.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New master plan for subways:









F Subways : orange
G Subways : Light purple

The rest of lines are old lines but extended
C subways: Blue (two new loops and Buenos Aires Station extension)
E Subways: Purple Extension to northbound


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New livery in Nippon Sharyo trains :shifty:



Matt 2012 said:


> El engendro del demonio descansando en Temperley; esta es la cuádrupla. El anden 2 estaba abierto pero estaban los policías. Los andenes isla estaban cerrados.



And the works in new and old catenary conection



km149p1 said:


> Trabajos en empalme Pavón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Are those refurbished trains?


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Nexis said:


> Are those refurbished trains?


No, they're japanese trains from 1985 that run in Linea Roca since then, with no refurbishment. They only changed the livery and minor details like the lights.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Other pic the interconection:



habu71 said:


> Daniel Fonseca Aguero 28 min
> Otra foto de los trabajos en empalme pavon hoy por la tarde
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207908575139305&set=gm.10153596210385256&type=3&theater


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

New DMU CNR Linea Belgrano Sur:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ Beautiful pictures!


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New trains in depot 



Maxem said:


> Una del domingo, por Llavallol, con celu:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Steel poles in old bridges!


gt9069 said:


> Me autocito. Los postes del plano en los puentes de Sarandí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Sarmiento once Station



DanielFA said:


> Novedades en Once por Marcelo Mascarini:


Linea Sarmiento middle distance


DanielFA said:


> ^^ Y un recorrido por el Merlo-Lobos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

H Subways new stations, will be open in december. 



Freyr said:


> Algunas fotos del lunes:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^I(L)WTC, how do you feel about new Subte branding?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Is nice, very simple but the old branding too, the subways required more investment in infraestructure and not in branding!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I(L)WTC said:


> Is nice, very simple but the old branding too, the subways required more investment in infraestructure and not in branding!


I agree with you, more and more cities are shaping transport logos to its simplicity. Buses have same yellow pattern?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ No. Each bus company have their own patten

See


----------



## jbombero (Jul 22, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> I agree with you, more and more cities are shaping transport logos to its simplicity. Buses have same yellow pattern?


:lol: The Buses of Buenos Aires are like a rainbow.


----------



## ChinaBRICS (Jul 10, 2015)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^I(L)WTC, how do you feel about new Subte branding?


I hate it!!!

:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> I agree with you, more and more cities are shaping transport logos to its simplicity. Buses have same yellow pattern?


Not, the buses have fileteado (city cultural paint), the buses depends of federal minister, but in the past year the minister dictates that the buses have a blue patron but the buses companies refused the decision.


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi everybody! Because I'm being quoted quite often by _I(L)WTC_, I decided to start posting in this thread by myself... :lol: Here are some recent videos of Roca Line (southern railway) suburban trains:











:wave:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice , Ive been subscribed to your channel for a while. How many Rail fanners does the Argentina section have?


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

*Borrar*


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Buenos Aires-La Plata electrification, opening dates

Buenos Aires - Quilmes: 14/12/15 
Quilmes - Berazategui: 15/01/16
Berazategui - City Bell: 14/02/16
City Bell - La Plata: 10/03/16


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Ferrocarriles Argentinos five-years plan book 2015-2020



Zogar said:


> Hay un usuario de Facebook q le mandaron el plan quinquenal, dice q lo va a escanear...
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153825935932704&set=gm.1700275416869729&type=3&permPage=1
> ...


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ Full PDF in Spanish: https://www.sofse.gob.ar/institucional/pdf/plan_operativo_quinquenal.pdf


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Are the subways fast?


----------



## jbombero (Jul 22, 2013)

Nexis said:


> Are the subways fast?


Yes, I think. 15 minutes from Olleros to callao or 19 minutes from Catedral to Olleros. Estimated waiting time (for me): between 2 - 5 minutes, All in the line D.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Not very fast, because the subways have stations each 400 meters (average).


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I was watching some videos and they accelerated very slowly out of some stations... I would think that the subways would be faster...


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

Yilku1 said:


> ^^ Full PDF in Spanish: https://www.sofse.gob.ar/institucional/pdf/plan_operativo_quinquenal.pdf


The pictures on that file are low resolution ones and the maps look too cheap, so I decided to make a _.kmz_ file with the proposed metropolitan network (including the RER project that is not shown on the book):

- *Regional express network (RER)*:










- *Other commuter lines*:










- *Feeder lines*:










- *Proposed network*:










- *The same as above but now including the metro-like Urquiza Line (yellow) and the LRT proposed by the Buenos Aires Province government some years ago (orange)*:










If we have 51% of this in five years, we'll so happy! :lol:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Nexis: The rolling stock in the videos are old? Because the old trains don't have the acceleration of Alstom's 100-300 Series and the CNR trains.


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

DanielFA said:


> [...]
> 
> - *The same as above but now including the metro-like Urquiza Line (yellow) and the LRT proposed by the Buenos Aires Province government some years ago (orange)*:
> 
> [...]


The Urquiza Line was a former interurban car line with trolley wire that used Pacific Electric (Los Angeles) and Key System (San Francisco) streetcars until 1973, when it was converted to a surface metro line with japanese rolling stock. It can reach the downtown sharing track with the subway B Line, but there isn't yet plans to exploit this potential...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Interesting....Will the LRT be grade separated?


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

^^

Yes, the new LRT is planned to run mostly on a grade separated track (elevated) but with some streetcar-like parts at both ends (Buenos Aires port area and La Plata ring boulevard). But this project is quite doubtful because the previous ruling party didn't progress a lot (actually nothing hno and the incoming government tends to installing BRT's instead of LRT's. Therefore we'd get this:



habu71 said:


>


Instead of this:






:dunno:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The former Transport Ministry announced the construction of National route 3 metrobus today.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

A bit unrealated question, but still asking, - I read just in Wikipedia that now in Rosario - "In June 2015, a heritage tram operated by the Association of Friends of the Rail of Rosario began running on rails using one of the original trams from the network restored to its original state, with the intention of running more heritage services and restoring more trams in Rosario in the future."

Is it true? please inform some details.


----------



## jbombero (Jul 22, 2013)

Ashis Mitra said:


> A bit unrealated question, but still asking, - I read just in Wikipedia that now in Rosario - "In June 2015, a heritage tram operated by the Association of Friends of the Rail of Rosario began running on rails using one of the original trams from the network restored to its original state, with the intention of running more heritage services and restoring more trams in Rosario in the future."
> 
> Is it true? please inform some details.


Yes, it´s true!
Here you can find some photos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501131&page=13


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> A bit unrealated question, but still asking, - I read just in Wikipedia that now in Rosario - "In June 2015, a heritage tram operated by the Association of Friends of the Rail of Rosario began running on rails using one of the original trams from the network restored to its original state, with the intention of running more heritage services and restoring more trams in Rosario in the future."
> 
> Is it true? please inform some details.


:yes: Rosario have a historic tram and the provincial goverment will be built a new light rail line in the next years.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Great news for Rosario, another tram city (may be heritage tram) in the world.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know was it or not, but José Hernández station on Line D was redecorated into Messi gallery:
https://www.instagram.com/messihomenaje/


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The pope, Messi, Maradona, Evita, Maxima the queen of Netherlands are the most famous argentineans around the world and argentine pride :lol:.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Belgrano Norte videos :cheers: towards Boulogne Station.



FCOS said:


> HERMOSAS PASADAS REGISTRADAS CERCA DE BOULOGNE. 27/11/2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea San Martin Villa del Parque and Devoto Stations:


EMArg said:


> Tomadas del video de Villa del Parque & Villa Devoto: las estaciones de ferrocarril de la Línea San Martín
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...e-view/view/buenos-aires-line-h-extended.html
> 
> *Buenos Aires Line H extended*
> 18 Dec 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Updated map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/am/buen/buenos-aires.htm


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Next -->


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

New BRT lines.

Black: Operative
Dotted: Under construction
Blue: Planned


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^I didnt know BA has so many BRT lines. How do they look like? Are they separated like these in Bogota? Or they are just bus lanes with normal stops? Any pics?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ The Buenos Aires BRT it's a exclusive central lanes with stops for 400 meters and normal buses, various services (almost 5-10 lines) they are not as bogota (special buses with doors in both sides and special stops).


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New stations H subways 



urbman said:


> Algunas fotos que saque hoy ... aproveche para hacer una excursion rapida a las nuevas estaciones, tome el subte en Cordoba, al entrar por el acceso de la esquina primero tenemos que bajar las escaleras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the Roca line the most popular for rail fanning?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

:yes: It's a most important and extensive line in BA area metro.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Has there been any mechanical issues with the Newer Chinese trains?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Not in general, but the 3rd. rail EMUs have problems with the collector and they are replaced.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Locomotive fire today










https://twitter.com/Mchyss/status/680049723806478336










https://twitter.com/pablorone/status/680049646648082433










https://twitter.com/ferrrs13/status/680048379553013760


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I(L)WTC said:


> Not in general, but the 3rd. rail EMUs have problems with the collector and they are replaced.


Were they breaking off?


----------



## ChinaBRICS (Jul 10, 2015)

Falubaz said:


> ^^I didnt know BA has so many BRT lines. How do they look like? Are they separated like these in Bogota? Or they are just bus lanes with normal stops? Any pics?


Is not real BRT, is just dedicated lanes in some parts. I think there isn't a single bus line in BA that starts and finishes within a dedicated lanes. Moreover almost no bus is high-capacity.

Metrobus is just a marketing brand in BA.

Now it seems the government wants "Metrobus" to steal passengers to more efficient and ecologic trains.
Most new metrobus-wannabe are in same axes of existing suburbs railways.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Buenos Aires Metrobus isn't a BRT. It is just a bus lane with a plenty of "colectivo" lines. It isn't a real "metro bus" like Curitiba, Bogotá and Mexico City.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Nexis said:


> Were they breaking off?


Yes because the old third rail are in bad conditions in some parts.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Are there any plans on replacing the 3rd rail ?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Retiro train shed restoration :drool:



plan 4 said:


> Anduve por Retiro hoy, viendo como andaban las obras de las naves.
> Les traje algunas fotos:
> 
> En la que sería la nave este, cambiaron los vidrios (o eso me pareció porque la última vez que estuve ahí estaban mugrientos o directamente no estaban)
> ...


----------



## jbombero (Jul 22, 2013)

those new trains have 5 or 6 coaches?


----------



## JuanRuano (Jul 10, 2013)

Six


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Joral said:


>


The older trains in the picture (The 'old' Siemens O&K and the ones that were refit by EMEPA) are going to be (finally!) retired this 8 of July, when all the fleet is gonna be the new Alstom.


----------



## atlantis5484 (Nov 28, 2013)

See on enelSubte.com and elsewhere on internet ( can't put yet the link) : Santa Fé station may open on July 8, according to what i understood ( writen in Spanish but as i am french and as french-Spanish language are not si differents.. )


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

atlantis5484 said:


> See on enelSubte.com and elsewhere on internet ( can't put yet the link) : Santa Fé station may open on July 8, according to what i understood ( writen in Spanish but as i am french and as french-Spanish language are not si differents.. )


That's rigth. The 8th of July, Santa Fe station is opened and the new Alstom trains begin operation at the same time.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Unas de hoy;


----------



## drmelen (Sep 29, 2011)

Hermoso el tren y su interior

Really nice looking trains


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

*Some videos from the H (yellow) subway line*

A video that shows the new railcar interiors:


Freyr said:


>


Another one that shows the tunnel from a retired railcar:


Freyr said:


>


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

New *Santa Fe* station on line *H* has finally opened today, allowing a connection with *Pueyrredón* station on line *D*. It is expected that this new interchange will boost ridership on line H (up to 40,000 new daily users).

However, as the planned connection between both stations is yet to be finished (it's expected to be completed in 3 months), only a provisional transfer corridor between both stations has opened today.




























More information (in Spanish) can be found here:

http://enelsubte.com/noticias/macri-y-rodriguez-larreta-inauguraron-la-estacion-santa-fe/


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

^^ More pictures of Santa Fe station before the opening:


EzeBA said:


> Source





quiqueno said:


> Source


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Video clip on the new Alstom EMU's for Line H and CBTC installation


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

The recently opened Santa Fe station


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Hospitales station*




 by user Gladys Coppola

*Parque Patricios station*




 by user trenes & aviones de argentina

I couldn't find a video clip for Inclán station, feel free to insert one here below. 
*
Humberto I station*




 by user Pierre2427

*Venezuela station*




 by user Javier Federico Miguens

*Once/Plaza Miserere station (Lines H & A)*




 by user trenes & aviones de argentina

*Corrientes station*




 by user Canal de fredericocelso

*Córdoba station*




 by user trenes & aviones de argentina


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

The Buenos Aires Underground, also known as 'Subte', is also *one big art gallery with 450 artworks by 200 artists distributed along its 6 lines*.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Construction of Parque Patricios Depot to conclude in December 

*Línea H: en diciembre terminan las obras de la cochera Parque Patricios*

En el marco de una visita organizada por Centro Argentino de Ingenieros (CAI), enelSubte.com recorrió la obra de las cocheras de la línea H. S[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Construction of Sáenz station to be delayed

*Se demora la construcción de la estación Sáenz*

La UTE Techint - Dycasa confirmó que la estación Sáenz recién se encuentra en etapas preliminares porque hay que reelaborar la ingeniería de la obra tras el cambio de traza votado por la Legislatura y porque debe coordinarse con las obras del Belgrano Sur y PROCREAR[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Nokia to supply communications for Buenos Aires metro extension*

ARGENTINA: Nokia announced on September 20 that it had been selected to supply communications for the extension of Buenos Aires metro Line H[...]


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

Any further advance on the H and D line combination?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Muy bien )


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

*Some more pics...*


At night:


James T Kirk said:


>


Some points of view not showed before:


carlite98 said:


>


When nobody is there:


EzeBA said:


>


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

*Another topic*



pellista said:


> Any further advance on the H and D line combination?


It's almost finished:


urbman said:


>


Some nice video from a SSC fellow:


ElGranDT said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Cross-post from Latin American forum:

Linea H - Facultad de Derecho Station (expected to open in about 3 months):



phantro said:


> *DICIEMBRE 2017*


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Any news on the extension of Linea E to Retiro?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^This looks like never ending story of postponing... It's been years now.


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

Fortunately, the inspection pit at Bolívar will be soon refilled in order to lay the connecting tracks between the actual line and the extension. Maybe it's going to be opened in 2019...

reach:


----------



## buenosaireseze (Jul 18, 2013)

LINEA A - Buenos Aires

*Opened:* 1913
*Lenght*: 10.8 km
*Stations*: 18
*Rolling Stock:* CNR Citic (ATS - 1500V)​


----------



## buenosaireseze (Jul 18, 2013)

LINEA H - Buenos Aires

*Opened:* 2007
*Lenght*: 8 km (planned 11)
*Stations*: 11 (planned 13)
*Rolling Stock:* Alstom Metropolis 300 series (CBTC - 1500V)​


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Major announcement*

Good news for law school students

Facultad de Derecho station on the "H" train (subway) opens 2018.05.25

http://enelsubte.com/noticias/facultad-de-derecho-se-inaugurara-el-25-de-mayo/


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

And the E line to Retiro in May next year


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Or 2025


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

http://enelsubte.com/noticias/postergan-para-el-2019-la-apertura-del-nuevo-tramo-de-la-linea-e/

(In spanish) it seems to be serious now, but yes, public projects in Argentina are rather untimely with opening deadlines . :nuts:


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

*New H Line station*



Bonaerense24 said:


> *Nueva estación de la Linea H del Subte*


*Creditos a Bonaerense24*


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

It is to be remarked that _Facultad de Derecho_ (Law School) will be Northern Terminus for Line H for many years to come. 

Line H eventually one day will end in Retiro train station but that won't happen for at least 5 or more years. No tender is in the horizon for that leg.

The only current work in progress is the signaling and powering of the new line E extension between Bolivar (Plaza de Mayo) and Retiro. According to latest information, it will only open to public on May 25, 2019 (10 years after first boring started).


----------



## tenderforever (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, look at that Faculty of Law station, that must have cost a fortune. It's very beautiful, but in future - for instance, for the F line - it would be far more cost effective to have smaller stations, like they're doing in Spain.


----------



## buenosaireseze (Jul 18, 2013)

Commuter train Retiro Station.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The expansion of Buenos Aires metro is again became very slow like during 1950’s which is really frustrating. Lots of plan changing, financial problems, and automobile lobbying cause this delay. All are almost same like my city Kolkata. Line *E* extension up to Retiro is now completed, but still not even trial run started due to lack of rolling stocks, just disgusting. Line *H* extension up to Retiro has now almost cancelled, which I think a great blunder. Even the south extension up to Sáenz is still not started now. More negative news is they ave almost cancelled the planning of Line *F* & *G*, even the last has now almost will be replaced by a BRT plan. So overall the future of Buenos Aires metro is really disappointing.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Ashis Mitra said:


> The expansion of Buenos Aires metro is again became very slow like during 1950’s which is really frustrating. Lots of plan changing, financial problems, and automobile lobbying cause this delay. All are almost same like my city Kolkata. Line *E* extension up to Retiro is now completed, but still not even trial run started due to lack of rolling stocks, just disgusting. Line *H* extension up to Retiro has now almost cancelled, which I think a great blunder. Even the south extension up to Sáenz is still not started now. More negative news is they ave almost cancelled the planning of Line *F* & *G*, even the last has now almost will be replaced by a BRT plan. So overall the future of Buenos Aires metro is really disappointing.


I think the main problem is financial. 
Argentina has plunged back into a frightful economic crisis. There are no money to built new infrastructures.

In neighboring Chile, where there are no financial crisis, the extension of Santiago metro is continuing quickly and without any problems.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When this conversion will be completed?


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

I hope someday they buy new trains for the line B and go away with the overhead wires and the CAF 6000 fleet, preserving the 3rd rail.

This "conversion" is a fraud. Line B tunnels were never conceived to work with overhead wires.


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

_Full H line Hospitales - Facultad de Derecho_


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Siemens secures CBTC contract for Buenos Aires metro Line D


Siemens has won a contract to install CBTC on the 11km Line D of the Buenos Aires Subte




www.railjournal.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Customer service focus in next Subte operating concession


ARGENTINA: Buenos Aires metro authority Subterráneos de Buenos Aires SE has agreed a new operating concession with the incumbent Metrovías, which is due to enter into force during the first quarter of 2021.




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Volk85 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------

